# does TuxOnIce hibernation work for you out of the box?

## darkeye

I posted a bug recently about making the HAL power-related scripts recognize and use the hibernate and hibernate-ram scripts that need to be run for TuxOnIce hibernation to work properly, see here:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230137

for me, this is needed, hiberantion does not work without modifying these scripts. the modification is documented in the gentoo wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TuxOnIce#Using_gnome-power-manager

Gilles replied to the ticket that this is not needed, as TuxOnIce works 'out of the box'. well, it doesn't work for me, and the section linked above in the wiki suggests that I'm not the only one.

I wonder what the experience for other people is - does TuxOnIce hibernation work for you without making the above modifications?

----------

## coolsnowmen

Personal experience since you asked:

I have a dell laptop, 2.8Ghz Mobil Pentium 4, power draining behemoth. (3 years old)

Tuxonice will hibernate/suspend, but freezes when it comes back.

I didn't submit any bug reports, or try to fix it because I have my linux partition booting so fast (baselayout 2/open rc) that it doesn't bother me to have to shutdown/start up fully.

----------

## drescherjm

I had it working good on my dell core2 laptop D820 for a few months using 2.6.25 tuxonice kernels but just this week it will not come back (well at least for suspend). When I resume it I get a black screen with mouse cursor for a second or two then it freezes after that a few seconds later I get the same. At this point the keyboard does not function so I have no way to gain control other than power off. I was playing around with kde4.1 when this happened but perhaps a gnome or hal update caused this bad behavior. The interesting thing is this was similar to the behavior I was having in several non tuxonice kernels.

----------

## samson42

I have the same problems:-( 

But to add some interesting behavior: I can suspend resume like a charm if I'm on console, but if I change to X (Alt-F7) it hangs like described above. And suspending from X gets me directly to this nirvana.

Maybe some issues with X? Any suggestion what goes wrong?

----------

## rahulthewall

Works like a charm. 

```

uname -r

2.6.25-tuxonice-r6

```

Do not have acpid installed. Just gnome-power-manager, hal (X acpi crypt dell kernel_linux laptop) and tuxonice. I do have the acpi use flag but I do not have acpid installed.  :Smile: 

It works perfectly. I can even use the hotkeys that are there on my laptop. (Fn-Esc for sleep).

----------

## samson42

OK, I pinned down the problems to needing this in hibernate/common.conf

```
### vbetool

EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

# DummyXServerConfig xorg-dummy.conf

```

Now hibernate-scripts works fine, but hal/pm-utils/gnome-power-manager still won't work. I have the newest hal-info installed, where for my thinkpad R60e a quirk about the vbetool is stated. 

Anything I have overseen? Any suggestion how to force vbetool in pm-utils.

----------

## drescherjm

I installed gentoo-sources-2.6.26 and now I can suspend again but hibernation does not resume correctly.

----------

